# Painting Loc On Stands



## DWB (May 6, 2017)

I have a Screaming Eagle that I plan to paint.  Anybody have any ideas on paturns?  Would also like to see some pictures of stands painted.


----------



## sawtooth (May 10, 2017)

Google " painted deer stands".  Tons of good photos there.


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2017)

I would just get some of the flat camo paint and have fun. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2017)

There isn't really enough there to do much of a pattern on. Flat paint and a few streaks here, there, and yonder.


----------

